# Hi



## Kylie (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm Kylie and my mice keep dying.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi kylie and oh dear


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hey kylie, welcome to the forum 

could u explain ur intro a little more please x


----------



## Kylie (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks. :]
I'm posting a topic about them in the health section.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome, sorry about your mice Kylie, we've all been there with the health issues and it is sad


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome Kylie 8)


----------

